# Overclocking Gigabyte GV-N56GOC-1GI graphics cards in SLI configuration?



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have two Gigabyte GV-N56GOC-1GI graphics card in SLI configuration, and a few questions to ask the forum community -

1). What is a safe operating temperature for these cards? Typically they run between 42 to 50 Degrees Celsius when not overclocked. However I have started to experiment with overclocking and had them sitting between 55 - 60 Degrees C.

2). GPU to Memory Bus ratio: I have divided the Memory Bus frequency by the GPU frequency (the end result being approximately 4.2), and then when overclocking have simply nominated a new GPU frequency (of say +100MHz over default) and then calculated a new memory bus frequency using the ratio. Is this a good approach to overclocking the frequency on these cards?

3). I have been using the Gigabyte Overclock Guru II software, however I am wondering if I can get away with using MSI AfterBurner with my cards?

Any help here will be much appreciated.

Kind Regards,

David


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dont go over 80 and you should be ok, but remember from my previous post to you on the other thread many people have had to downclock those two cards to work properly in sli.

msi afterburner is better than the gigabyte software.


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you


----------

